# My Idea of a Community Tank



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

That's cool. My four older Silver Dollars are about that big.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I've had them for a long time but they don't seem to be growing anymore it sucks.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Is that your tank as well? I only ask cause its not in your signature. How big is it?


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Looking good...Nice tank


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Yes its my tank... The fish in my sig are the fish I keep I'm not going to type out every tank and every fish. The tank is a standard 125.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice tank. Love the size. Big fish are always awesome


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Now I'm interested in what other tanks you have lol, ive wanted to start a large oddball tank for quite a while now


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

blue...what are you feeding the dollars?
beautiful dats by the way.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

lohachata said:


> blue...what are you feeding the dollars?
> beautiful dats by the way.


They lived for months off of bloodworms and flakes and now they rarely take them. I feed them prawn, flakes and bugs I find outside.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Tallonebball said:


> Now I'm interested in what other tanks you have lol, ive wanted to start a large oddball tank for quite a while now


Stop wanting and start buying I did and it was worth it.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

haha My only problem is i'm in college so I don't have much room for a large tank, you can bet when im back home for the summer tho its next on my list.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Well get a smaller tank and start growing monsters.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

interesting idea... I know I'm going to have a couple polypterus, some ropefish, I like Flowerhorns but im unsure if I want them or and Electric blue Jack Dempsy, like 6 congo tetras for schooling and color, and Some sort of Knife Fish like and african or a centipede
Any thoughts since ur the big fish expert here?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Tallonebball said:


> interesting idea... I know I'm going to have a couple polypterus, some ropefish, I like Flowerhorns but im unsure if I want them or and Electric blue Jack Dempsy, like 6 congo tetras for schooling and color, and Some sort of Knife Fish like and african or a centipede
> Any thoughts since ur the big fish expert here?


Why not something like a Glass Knife?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Tallonebball said:


> interesting idea... I know I'm going to have a couple polypterus, some ropefish, I like Flowerhorns but im unsure if I want them or and Electric blue Jack Dempsy, like 6 congo tetras for schooling and color, and Some sort of Knife Fish like and african or a centipede
> Any thoughts since ur the big fish expert here?


I'm not fish expert i just know the fish i have and i take care of them to my fullest extent.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Blue Cray said:


> I'm not fish expert i just know the fish i have and i take care of them to my fullest extent.


I fall into the same category as well.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

me and you share the same ideas


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

All I have to say to that is; prove it.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Ok well any thoughts on my selections? lol


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Tallonebball said:


> Ok well any thoughts on my selections? lol


To be fair the only reason I didn't comment on your pictures is because your fish don't interest me. Your tanks are none-the-less awesome and well put together I just outgrew the angels and tetras part of the hobby.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh my bad if I wasn't specific enough, I meant what do you think about my selections for my large fish tank i made earlier in this thread?


----------

